# Article - What Scares a Man



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Discuss.

Quite frankly, #11 scares _me_! (Notice, no explanation needed.)

http://health.yahoo.com/experts/menlovesex/17701/what-scares-a-man


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I suffer from most of them,want any pics?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Im cool but what the hell is tofurky?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

slightlymad said:


> Im cool but what the hell is tofurky?


Had to look that one up in the urban dictionary myself...



> tofurky
> 
> a tofu turkey otherwise known as crap sometimes covered with tocranberries
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=tofurky


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thats a great list!

Beige......I think I'll paint the ceiling beige..... hehehe


----------

